# LED Mod



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Any one have any experience with changing LED's on a motherboard.

I have a notebook with a few fried LEDs and i would like to replace them with new ones. (some cool colours)

Any one experienced in this?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

it's not hard at all.

you will notice though, an LED is polarized, so if you put it in backwards, it won't light up.

you can tell the direction, by looking inside the clear-ish part of the led, inside there is two electrodes, one is larger.

make sure, when you put the new ones in, that the large electrode is on the same side...

also, try to use a fairly low power iron, like 25 watts.

keep the tip of the iron very clean, as the more slag you have on the iron, the more problems small circut soldering will give you.


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

If you havn't tried soldering on small circuits before you might want to be a little carefull. Maybe find a junked motherboard and try desoldering and soldering components untill you gain confidence in your skills.


----------



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

Thnx guys, I got it. I wanted to replace a few dead LEDs in my notebook. The only hard part was finding ones that fit.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

RZA said:


> Thnx guys, I got it.


good to hear it


----------

